# Tanker Truck Accident



## MiracleX2 (Oct 11, 2010)

You arrive on scene where a tanker truck has wrecked which of the following is of least importance:

A. Find out if the fluid (chemical) leaking from anywhere

B. Extricating patient

C. Removing bystanders from the immediate scene

D. Try to find out what type of fluid is being carried by the tanker (may be extremely hazardous- may not be)


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 11, 2010)

MiracleX2 said:


> You arrive on scene where a tanker truck has wrecked which of the following is of least importance:
> 
> A. Find out if the fluid (chemical) leaking from anywhere
> 
> ...



B, until the scene is safe, there is no patient care.


----------



## MiracleX2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Makes sense, my confusion was wouldn't this be considered an emergency move situation because there is possible immediate danger to you and the patient?


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 11, 2010)

MiracleX2 said:


> Makes sense, my confusion was wouldn't this be considered an emergency move situation because there is possible immediate danger to you and the patient?



The potential of a hazardous materials incident trumps danger to the patient.

Hazmat requires specialized training and equipment to handle. It is a rescue beyond the capabilities of a single EMS unit.

By entering a hazardous materials scene you can immediately and without warning become a victim yourself.

Your safety
Bystander safety
Additional specialized resources

Don't be a canary


----------



## MiracleX2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks Veneficus!


----------



## CAO (Oct 11, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't be a canary



Nothing really to add since the answer's been nailed, but I do have to say I like this statement.


----------



## skivail (Oct 12, 2010)

Approach from uphill and upwind. Try to identify what is in the container from the safety of your vehicle and go from there.  Like the others have said, if I do not know that the scene is safe  I am not putting myself anywhere near it.


----------



## MonkeySquasher (Oct 16, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> Don't be a canary



That's what PD is for!   God bless them blue canaries!


----------



## Bulldog Medic Student (Nov 4, 2010)

B. Pt. removal. You need to follow the rule of the thumb.


----------



## CAO (Nov 4, 2010)

Rule of Pinky


----------



## Bulldog Medic Student (Nov 4, 2010)

In NY and my HazMat Technician class it was the rule of the thumb. If you put your thumb up in front of your face and could still see the incident you were to close.


----------



## CAO (Nov 4, 2010)

Just a joke.  Pinky's smaller, so you would have to be farther away for it to cover the scene.


----------



## ejd372 (Nov 9, 2010)

It's much more important to keep bystanders, yourself, etc from becoming victims than immediately extricate one pt. If you could establish that there was no leak or no Hazmats (look for DOT hazmat placards, type of tanker, etc) from a safe distance, then you could go and treat/extricate the pt. I'd wait for Fire-Rescue to declare it safe, to be sure.


----------

